# My John Deere X475



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys, so earlier this summer I decided that I wanted out of plowing as a business owner. Just got sick of the competition in the area and all the other headaches that go along with it. I sold my blades in mid September. During the time I had them for sale I was researching snow blowers for doing my driveway. I liked a few of the ones out there but nothing really caught my eye. My plan was to buy new. After I sold my blades I was browsing a online auction site that is local to my area. I noticed a John Deere X475 garden tractor on the site and pondered bidding on it. I had a week to decide. I kept going back to the site and looking over the pics and doing research online about them.

Fast forward a week and the online auction is starting. It starts at 6 am and usually goes for 12 hours. It can go longer depending on bidding. During the day I was checking the price online throughout the day and I kept getting more and more interested all day. Once I got home I watched the bidding more closely and decided I would bid. I ended up picking it up for a little over 1300 bucks. This one was in rough shape cosmetically but according to the write up on it on the site it said it ran good, had 1700 hours and has a 23 horse liquid cooled Kawasaki. Once I got it home I was able to get a better look at it and was able to find a little more out about it. I still have no history on it other than what I have deduced during owning it so far.

Before I get to the pics I knew I wanted to restore this thing back to good condition. During tear down I noticed a certain smell coming from the tractor and how covered in what I thought was mud at the time the underside was. Well after I tore everything down I made the conclusion that the "mud" was cow manure and thats where the smell was coming from. Time to get the power washer out and start washing. It took a while but I got about 95% of it. I still notice a little smell every now and then but its way better than before.

At first glance it wasn't bad.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

After a little closer look this is what I found.

Crack in the hood. Previous owner took 4 zip screws and a piece of plastic to fix the crack.




The seat was in awful shape.



Rusting foot pan.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Cracked rear fenders where the tail lights were broke out. I can only imagine how this happened.




Scrape along the fender. Also a dent in the foot pan.



What appears to be some sort of paint or something on the hood.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

After tear down this is where I was at. Ready for power washing.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The rear wheels and foot pan after power washing. The rear wheels were rattle canned before selling to "spruce it up" I am sure. The paint came off real easy. After I took the plastic covers off the foot pan there was so much caked on dirt on cow droppings under them. It came off in sheets while I was power washing.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

After power washing. This is how it sat for about a week while parts were out to paint and while others were on order.




While it was sitting on jack stands I noticed a gas smell. After looking over the tank I saw a zip screw in the tank. I am figuring while the previous owner was busy smashing the taillights out he punctured a hole in the tank and figured this would be a great fix.



I removed the screw and set my gas can up as I filled the tank before bringing it home.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I dont think $1300 was a bad deal if the engine & tranny in good shape, looks like she was always worked hard & put away wet, alot of that can be fixed up for not to much $, seat $100, lights $100, if you want things like the hood, that will cost ya. looks like a good rig for your driveway.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I don't have to many pics of the parts going back on but you get the idea. I put all new decals on it, tail lights, hydro quick couplers(they all leaked), all new filters and fluids, new seat, air filter.

The wheels went on first so I could get it back into rolling chassis. A plus on the rear wheels is they are liquid filled. Downside is they are about 100 pounds a piece.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Here she is all put back together.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

New tail lights and both wheels flipped the same direction.





The day after I put it back together we got a little taste of winter. Had 3 inches on slop in late October.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

After doing some more research on the machine I decided I wanted a snow blower for it. After looking around and figuring out which ones would work on this machine and which ones don't I decided I wanted a 2 stage. I did a lot of looking on craigslist and everything I was finding was over 2,300-2,500 bucks. I was able to find this little gem in Penn. for 1400 bucks. It came off a 2210-2305 deere so the drive shaft and part of the mount wouldn't work for me so I sold those pieces for 275 so I recouped my fuel for the trip to Penn. from MI. I just received the drive shaft for my machine and will be installing that this weekend.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Overall with parts and paint I am into it what I paid for it to get it to look new again. Plus the cost of the blower I am into it way more than a walk behind blower but I can find a mower deck and be able to use this thing year round. The cost of these style tractors new is about 5 grand just the tractor. No blower, mower, etc. etc.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice job! Looks like it all came together very nicely.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

That little Box blade is pretty cool. I'd ask if you still had it but I'd have no way to get it from you even if I was home (I live near Minneapolis). I really enjoyed watching this build, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The little blade does a great job pushing leaves and snow. Works just like a loaders push box. When I did the first push of the year with it it did fine but there was no ice. I am hoping I wont need chains as the tires are filled but we'll see. It does have a diff lock so that is a plus. I will post some vids of it blowing snow. 

Right now I am looking for a cab for it for blowing snow and a 54c mower deck and triple bagger for it for summer. I would also like a sweeper for the front of it but thats way low priority.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Turned out nice. I think you will need chains for sure. The tires are so wide. Don't know that I would have sunk that time, MONEY and effort into that machine but to each his own, like I said, it looks 100% better.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Turn that box blade into a back blade for it! Then you've got the same setup you used to have with the truck, only sitting out in the freezing cold & taking 5 times longer! Oh, and lightbars too. Can never be too careful! Actually, do hideaways... keep it low profile


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

WIPensFan;1667746 said:


> Turned out nice. I think you will need chains for sure. The tires are so wide. Don't know that I would have sunk that time, MONEY and effort into that machine but to each his own, like I said, it looks 100% better.


I was hesitant at first to stick the money into it, but I plan on using this for mowing my yard in the summer months. I initially had it up for sale when I first brought it home in as is condition, I talked myself out of it.



YardMedic;1668181 said:


> Turn that box blade into a back blade for it! Then you've got the same setup you used to have with the truck, only sitting out in the freezing cold & taking 5 times longer! Oh, and lightbars too. Can never be too careful! Actually, do hideaways... keep it low profile


I am going out day after thanksgiving to get some new carhartts bibs for when blowing snow. The ones I have should of been thrown away years ago. I honestly thought about sticking some amber leds in the rear reverse lights and doing some sort of lights in the grille. We'll see how crafty I feel like getting. Calling for snow this weekend and I have yet to install the blowers drive shaft.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1667223 said:


> Overall with parts and paint I am into it what I paid for it to get it to look new again. Plus the cost of the blower I am into it way more than a walk behind blower but I can find a mower deck and be able to use this thing year round. The cost of these style tractors new is about 5 grand just the tractor. No blower, mower, etc. etc.


Just for your info That tractor was about 9 grand new plus the deck!!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Ryan you're nothing if you can't turn that snowblower into a bark blower for springtime! 

Looks great by the way. Busting chops cuz that's how we roll!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

FSUPERDUTY;1668233 said:


> Just for your info That tractor was about 9 grand new plus the deck!!


I knew it was up there in price, but didn't think it was that high thanks for the info.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Does it have all wheel steer?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

WIPensFan;1668474 said:


> Does it have all wheel steer?


Negative. This one does not.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

looks good man. you had to put way more effort into your restore then i did on my 935 but it turned out great. i got to broom a dusting of snow yesterday and it worked great!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

4x4Farmer;1669069 said:


> looks good man. you had to put way more effort into your restore then i did on my 935 but it turned out great. i got to broom a dusting of snow yesterday and it worked great!


I remember seeing that thread I think. I have been looking around at brooms for mine, but really want a mower deck and bagger first.

I also blew snow with it today for the first time. We had about 2-4 inches give or take. The bottom 1-2 inches were wet. The thing did a great job. I do think I am going to need chains though. It spun a couple times on flat ground but overall I am very pleased with it so far. I want to blow more snow with it, but were done for a while now it sounds like. I will def get pics next time out.


----------



## golfstud88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Good looking tractor! Love the before and after photos!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

golfstud88;1671506 said:


> Good looking tractor! Love the before and after photos!


Thanks, Got to use it Thanksgiving morning. We got a surprise 6 inches over night. I was pretty excited to use the blower. I ended up blowing 2 of my neighbors driveways also. Works great! I am going to try and mount a go pro on it somewhere and shoot some video of it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Had some fun with my tractor this morning. I got a video also but it isn't the best. I will try and upload it also.


----------

